# Why do women like the scuzzy look of men?



## Ralphy1 (Oct 30, 2014)

You know the look, the unshaven for a day or two one.  Seems to be a turn on for a lot of ladies that is beyond my comprehension.  So, com'on female forum members, let me in on it...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't get it either.  Doesn't appeal to me, especially since you wouldn't want to kiss somebody with scratchy stubble!  layful:


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

Not me!   I've never liked facial hair..  The most I can tolerate is a neat mustache... and then only on some men.  Some look dirty with even that.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Well, I always stay clean shaven hoping for a random kiss...


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 30, 2014)

Here you are. You can have one of these even if you don't shave, but only if you stay on your side of the Pacific :kiss:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hmm, are you suspicious that I might shave but not bathe?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 30, 2014)

I have no idea what the attraction is. Looking like an unmade bed is about as unattractive as it gets. I guess I'll never understand "fashion"!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 30, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> You know the look, the unshaven for a day or two one.  Seems to be a turn on for a lot of ladies that is beyond my comprehension.  So, com'on female forum members, let me in on it...



Few men can pull off 'the look' as far as I'm concerned.  The few that do, look sexy to me. That's the point of doing it anyway. .


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2014)

I do like some nicely trimmed beards, but hate the stubbly look.


----------



## Pam (Oct 30, 2014)

I quite like stubble or a nicely trimmed beard, all depends on the man. Some suit some don't. Harrison Ford with stubble... what's not to like? layful:


----------



## Bee (Oct 30, 2014)

As long as it is _*all*_ man underneath, I am not bothered.:bigwink:


----------



## Pam (Oct 30, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Stifle yourself!  (Where have I heard that before?)


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 30, 2014)

I think it can depend on the look of a lady. "Hottee" (today's terminology) looking ladies go for "Hottee" looking men. Some ladies love a full beard. Years ago, I dated a divorced lady whose husband had a full beard. I only had mustache, as I do today. After we broke up, she met a guy that, believe it or not, was the same height as her "ex" and had a full beard, like her "ex".


----------



## Twixie (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm afraid men's stubble brings me out in a rash..and painful when kissing!


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 30, 2014)

I shave 2-3 times a week. Not trying to get a certain look, just too lazy to shave everyday. My dog still kisses me though.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> I shave 2-3 times a week. Not trying to get a certain look, just too lazy to shave everyday. My dog still kisses me though.



Lol, Bullie, what would we do without our dogs?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2014)

The unshaven look is one of the few rants I allow myself. They look like homeless guys. To me it speaks of laziness and poor grooming.

... of course, that seems to apply to every _other_ aspect of personal appearance these days ... 

Now I'm just waiting for women to jump on the fad of not shaving their pits and legs for a few weeks ... :cower:


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2014)

I find that look very unattractive, and can't understand why so many movie and TV directors are promoting it. I don't even like to LOOK at someone with all that stubble, let alone kiss them! (I do like the look of a well-trimmed beard, however.)

I wonder how they achieve it? Use scissors every few days?


----------



## Twixie (Oct 30, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> T
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for women to jump on the fad of not shaving their pits and legs for a few weeks ... :cower:



French women don't shave anywhere..you can be on a bus..and the most beautiful girl can get on..hang on to a strap to reveal black armpit hair!


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 30, 2014)

Twixie said:


> French women don't shave anywhere..you can be on a bus..and the most beautiful girl can get on..hang on to a strap to reveal black armpit hair!



I was going to mention this, but I would have incorrectly said _European...     :apologetic:
_
I had to shave every day during my working life, had some spectacular "nicks" that should have been stitched.  Now, I alternate between shaved, stubbles, a full beard(short) or a goatee depending on the mood.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 30, 2014)

It's not all European girls..just the French..I lived in France for 6 years..and I have seen the most beautiful of women look like they had a hairpiece glued underneath their arms..

My partner is not good at shaving..he comes out of the bathroom looking like he's cut his throat..(usually when we have an important appointment)...


----------



## pchrise (Oct 30, 2014)

I say hair on the head, unless you are trying out for the "fuller brush "  Person remember door to door selling those scrub brushes.  Or paint it yellow and be the new scrub daddy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2014)

Twixie said:


> French women don't shave anywhere..you can be on a bus..and the most beautiful girl can get on..hang on to a strap to reveal black armpit hair!



Hence, why I am not at this moment chasing women in France ... layful:

Strangely enough armpit hair doesn't bother me that much - it's when they're showing off their Uggs and they aren't wearing any ... :cower:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2014)

Awhile back, the 5 o'clock shadow became a popular look for young men, like Don Johnson & his rolled up jacket sleeves. Sounds like it's still going on.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)

yeah, these are just awful, I mean geez, I can smell him from here. Sec, I have to wipe up my coffee I just choked on, oh shoot, my computer is stuck on these photos, omg, I'm gonna have to look at them all day, omg, what is this, omg why am I drooling, sec, let me get a bib, ok I'm back, I just need to keep looking so I know how lucky I am not to have to crawl into bed with that every nightlayful:


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Hence, why I am not at this moment chasing women in France ... layful:
> 
> Strangely enough armpit hair doesn't bother me that much - it's when they're showing off their Uggs and they aren't wearing any ... :cower:



OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG, that's horrible!! So why am I laughing, says a lot about me doesn't it, LOL!!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 30, 2014)

Dh and I were just discussing this the other day. I mentioned that he looks much younger than many men his age because he is so well groomed. He is bald-at my request. Well,not entirely-he was getting there pretty well on his own but about ten years ago I asked him to just shave his head. He was VERY reluctant to do it but finally did and has never regretted it. He has a `stache and a goatee but he spends lots of time grooming them daily. But after I mentioned to him about looking younger he started looking around and totally agrees with me. For an older gentleman,the more well groomed you are,the younger you look!


----------



## oakapple (Oct 30, 2014)

I like the very clean shaven look for men [suits women too!]


----------



## Bee (Oct 30, 2014)

Twixie said:


> French women don't shave anywhere..you can be on a bus..and the most beautiful girl can get on..hang on to a strap to reveal black armpit hair!



The French women I know shave under their arms and their legs.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2014)

nwlady said:


> yeah, these are just awful, I mean geez, I can smell him from here. Sec, I have to wipe up my coffee I just choked on, oh shoot, my computer is stuck on these photos, omg, I'm gonna have to look at them all day, omg, what is this, omg why am I drooling, sec, let me get a bib, ok I'm back, I just need to keep looking so I know how lucky I am not to have to crawl into bed with that every nightlayful:



But those are more "short beards" than "long stubble" - my own beard / 'stache is only a little longer than Jackman's.  



nwlady said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG, that's horrible!! So why am I laughing, says a lot about me doesn't it, LOL!!



Well, I _was_ shooting for the visual - evidently you're on my wavelength.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)

LOL, I usually am Phil I thought uggs were boots, but I'm not sure, but I don't want you to tell me if I'm wrong k?? LOL!!

Oh yeah, I don't like the stragglies, untrimmed, bo types, I mean real bo


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2014)

nwlady said:


> LOL, I usually am Phil I thought uggs were boots, but I'm not sure, but I don't want you to tell me if I'm wrong k?? LOL!!



No, you're 100% right - they were all the rage a few years ago.

This was what I had in mind - 





> Oh yeah, I don't like the stragglies, untrimmed, bo types, I mean real bo



That would be my back hair ... layful:


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> No, you're 100% right - they were all the rage a few years ago.
> 
> This was what I had in mind -
> 
> ...



So where's that bigfoot photo of you Phil, I miss seeing your hunky photoslayful:


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)

I finally got tired of the whole tweezing my chin hairs so now I go "au natural"


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2014)

nwlady said:


> So where's that bigfoot photo of you Phil, I miss seeing your hunky photoslayful:



A thousand pardons, m'lady - I'm still off my game from being sick last month. I've been typing like a 3-handed monkey on crystal meth, trying to catch up, but I promise I'll get my photo up.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I finally got tired of the whole tweezing my chin hairs so now I go "au natural"
> View attachment 10732



That would be me if I stopped tweezing my chin hairs!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 30, 2014)

Depends on the man, some look awful with the look, some look fetching same with the balk look.  Varies by man the ones trying too hard just look scruffy.  my preference is a clean face, but, like I said, on some men :thumbsup1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'll be around Phil, you just get yourself well  I don't want to have to come out there


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Depends on the man, some look awful with the look, some look fetching same with the balk look.  Varies by man the ones trying too hard just look scruffy.  my preference is a clean face, but, like I said, on some men :thumbsup1:



Yep, always seemed to me it was the "look" that attracted, but the personality then would keep me interested  You're right too about some pull it off, and some don't


----------



## AprilT (Oct 30, 2014)

nwlady said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG, that's horrible!! So why am I laughing, says a lot about me doesn't it, LOL!!



Yep, says you and I would likely have a raucous good time if we got together.  I LOL too.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)

I knew there were some of my kind on here, LOL!!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone hear of NO-Shave November??  .. It's been around a while.. started in Australia, has moved to the US and around the world:   RULES:

http://rickcombe.hubpages.com/hub/No-shave-november-rules-and-purpose


http://us.movember.com/


_"And then there's always Don't Shave December, Just don't Shave January, Forgot to Shave February, Manly March, etc....". ..._


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 30, 2014)

Over here it's called Mo-vember and it's about growing a moustache to raise money to support men's health programs.

There are rules : no head starts, no beards or goatees.

http://au.movember.com/


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 30, 2014)

One of my friend's husband grew a mustache and it stuck her whenever he kissed her. So one night he reached over to kiss her after the lights were out and said "Whew, something ain't right!". Turned the light on to find his wife dying laughing with a fake mustache on! LOL! 
  Seriously my husband has had to shave everyone he started to grow because they are like kissing a peice of sand paper and it is either shave or no kisses. Plus he does not look good in either a mustache or beard!


----------



## Melody1948 (Oct 30, 2014)

I love a beard & mustache on a man, as long as it is neat and not straggly.  Well groomed.  I don't like when they are first growing it.  I also like bald men.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 31, 2014)

How do you feel about a man that is a little heavy?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> How do you feel about a man that is a little heavy?



I'm fine with a wee beer belly, but not too big. Otherwise, fat = unfit which I don't like.


----------



## Debby (Oct 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> yeah, these are just awful, I mean geez, I can smell him from here. Sec, I have to wipe up my coffee I just choked on, oh shoot, my computer is stuck on these photos, omg, I'm gonna have to look at them all day, omg, what is this, omg why am I drooling, sec, let me get a bib, ok I'm back, I just need to keep looking so I know how lucky I am not to have to crawl into bed with that every nightlayful:
> 
> View attachment 10721View attachment 10722




There's a lot worse things you could spend your day looking at you know Denise. And don't diss the pheromones!

 Personally, I think what attracts women is not necessarily the looks of a man so much as it's the confidence that he exudes.  I think what wise women are looking for is confidence coupled with gentleness.  My ex-son law was gentle and had no confidence (which is why my daughter got tired of having to be the strong one or as she phrased it, 'the grown up').  And I remember waaaaaay back when, the first real super crush I had was on a boy that was confident and a total ass.  And the guy that I married is confident and kind.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

Debby said:


> There's a lot worse things you could spend your day looking at you know Denise. And don't diss the pheromones!
> 
> Personally, I think what attracts women is not necessarily the looks of a man so much as it's the confidence that he exudes.  I think what wise women are looking for is confidence coupled with gentleness.  My ex-son law was gentle and had no confidence (which is why my daughter got tired of having to be the strong one or as she phrased it, 'the grown up').  And I remember waaaaaay back when, the first real super crush I had was on a boy that was confident and a total ass.  And the guy that I married is confident and kind.



Can't agree more Debby  Most of the lookers I met were not keepers.  I know because I tried keeping them, LOL!!  But seriously, I am getting wiser, now that it's pretty much too late, LOL!  But when I was at the doc the other day, there was a tech my age in Imaging.  He gave me my IV, and seemed like the quiet type.  He was, but he had a dry, sense of humor to go with it.  I laughed almost the whole time.  I wasn't like, omg, he's so good-looking, he was just the guy gonna stick a needle in me right.  But by the time we were done goofing off, including him showing me how to shoot that rubber arm tie thingy into the garbage without shooting yourself in the eye, I had a slight crush on him  Pretty greyish/blonde hair, average weight, just average, but  his personality was so fun.  He was confident and kind, both.  Hope I see him again, even though I don't want to have to go to the doctor to do it, LOL!!


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 31, 2014)

did you look for a ring Denise! Hope he is single and he calls!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

Just plain me said:


> did you look for a ring Denise! Hope he is single and he calls!



He went out of his way to let me know he was widowed a few years ago.  He asked me how old I was, and told him 29, LOL!  I told him almost 62, and he said we were the same age  I kind of felt he was flirting a little but he was really a gentleman, and again, just a fun sense of humor  I just jabber on to whoever I meet sometimes, so I don't remember what brought the subject up


----------

